# Brewery Sites



## Pumpy (27/4/06)

I dont know if these have been posted before but nice sites one has e-cards the other has nice brewery pics for the desktop

http://www.wychwood.co.uk/pd/postcards.html

http://www.hooknortonbrewery.co.uk/public_..._downloads.html

I liked this one B) Pump-King



Pumpy


----------



## Franko (27/4/06)

very nice site pumpy your new pumpkin label is in the making


----------



## Franko (28/4/06)

Here you go pumpy
This will get you excited
Ill catch up with you when your back

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (28/4/06)

Franko,

That is bloody excelllent , I can honestly say , you have the ability to look into the mind of your customer and create not only what they are dreaming of ,but add a heap extra !!!!

I am more than excited ,I am ecstatic ,  

I love your work Franko !!!

Pumpy


----------



## normell (28/4/06)

Hey Franko
Can you do magnetic stick-ons (147mm x 102mm), same as the AHB fridge magnets for my "Winter's Flat brewery"
If you can, would love for my most brewed :-
Amber Ale
American Pale Ale, or just APA
Black Ale
Irish Red Ale
Lager
Pilsner (or what ever is the right spelling)
& Norm's Brew, for any other brew that I put down.

If you could do some of these, the cheque will be in the mail.

Normell


----------



## Franko (28/4/06)

normell said:


> Hey Franko
> Can you do magnetic stick-ons (147mm x 102mm), same as the AHB fridge magnets for my "Winter's Flat brewery"
> If you can, would love for my most brewed :-
> Amber Ale
> ...



Normell,
leave it with me


----------



## Franko (29/4/06)

Normell,
How does this look this is the Pilsener label


----------



## normell (29/4/06)

Franko, That looks FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC, great work


----------



## mudsta (29/4/06)

Franko,

I was wondering what program you use to design these labels? Is it a generic design program or one specifically for labels?

Any help would be great  

By the way, mad labels!! love em!! :beerbang: 

Cheers,
Mudsta


----------



## Franko (29/4/06)

Mudsta,
I use on Adobe Photoshop. some of these labels can take upto 2-4 hrs depending on how I like it

Franko


----------



## Franko (30/4/06)

Muga,
How does this Look this is the Lager Label


----------



## Hoops (30/4/06)

My god they are fantastic Franko.
It's funny you say they can take up to 2 hrs, if I tried it would take me weeks and would look crap!

Hoops


----------



## NRB (30/4/06)

Any tips/guide for the novice PS user Franko? I'd like to have a crack at some of my own labels, as I'm sure a lot of people on AHB would, but have limited experience with graphic design.


----------



## andrewl (30/4/06)

Once again Franko I have to comment on your Photoshop skills! I can't belive they only take a couple of hours... I'd be there for days trying to make something half decent and after that I'd get the s**ts anyway and give up.
Once again Franko... Well Done! :beerbang: 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## muga (30/4/06)

WOW

Thanks so much that looks great, very much appreciated!


----------



## muga (1/5/06)

I have just printed up & laminated the labels that franko made for me and put it in my font flags.. they have come up looking great!

Thanks heaps for that mate, your a champion.. will sort out sending some brew your way :chug: 

...this post is nothing without a photo, so here we go..


----------



## Franko (1/5/06)

Muga,
Excelent work mate nice to see my work like that makes me feel proud

where did you get them done and how much did it set you back

Franko


----------



## muga (1/5/06)

I printed them on to some glossy photo paper and then laminated them and stuck them on with some blu-tak so if I need to change the beer type I can..

They came out great, very happy with them.. and finaly got to use the font flags I got from GMK like 6 months ago. 

Time for another ale.. mmmm


----------



## Franko (1/5/06)

Just thought Id show off my new work


----------



## JSB (1/5/06)

Franko,

Well done, they look unreal...very professional....

Cheers
JSB


----------



## NRB (1/5/06)

Looks good, but I think you'll find the copyright is held by Wychwood Brewery, not BradicaBrew.


----------



## Franko (1/5/06)

Yeah I know


----------

